

Mac OS X 10.6.1 is out already. - chris24
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3810

======
mikeryan
Is this really suprising? A boxed release has to be done weeks (months?)
before it ships. Its not like they stop working on it after it gets done.

------
smhinsey
I hope it fixes whatever it is that's causing the new Opera 10 to be unusably
slow for me. Has anyone seen this? I haven't been able to get any usable
results of out google yet.

~~~
RubenM
There is already a fix for this from Opera.

details at
[http://my.opera.com/danaleks/blog/2009/09/11/opera-10-slow-i...](http://my.opera.com/danaleks/blog/2009/09/11/opera-10-slow-
ipv6-on-snow-leopard)

~~~
smhinsey
That must've been posted after my comment, but who cares, it works. Thanks!

------
compay
NOW I'll consider installing it.

~~~
MikeCapone
It's a bit arbitrary, no.

If you look at the list of fixes in 10.6.1, do you see anything that would've
kept you from making 10.6.0 work on your Mac?

~~~
randallsquared
Although compay is now repudiating his comment, I'll bite: Even if there's
nothing that was fixed in 10.6.1 that would have been important to me, the
fact that we got to the first point release without such a fix is better
evidence that there was no such problem in 10.6.0, something I would only
know, otherwise, had I taken the chance and installed it. Therefore, in the
sense that matters, it doesn't make any difference whether there was an
important fix in this release, because if there was, it was fixed, and if
there wasn't, it's evidence that there was no problem to fix.

Either way, it pays to wait if you're risk averse. And I am.

~~~
MikeCapone
I totally agree that it's a good rule of thumb to always at least wait for the
first point release.

But it just got me thinking that we must understand these heuristics and not
just follow them blindly.

I wasn't saying the OC did a bad thing, just thinking out loud about how "wait
for the first point release" can be arbitrary since with such a popular
software, you could read the feedback on various forums to see how stable it
is.

If you're going to be having a major problem, chances are others will have it
too. And if it's a minor problem that almost nobody has except you, it might
not be fixed in the first point release.

~~~
randallsquared
I was planning to wait until SIMBL was working on 10.6, but it appears that it
already is if you tell the app it's modifying to open in 32-bit, so I might
upgrade shortly.

I agree that with such widely distributed software, browsing forums and news
aggregators might well be as useful as waiting to see what's fixed.

~~~
brodie
SIMBL will probably fall into obsolescence with input managers being disabled
for 64-bit apps.

PlugSuit, on the other hand, is SIMBL-compatible and uses a completely
different method of injection. The author just needs to work around some new
limitations introduced in Snow Leopard before it works with 64-bit apps. I
would keep your eyes peeled for an update.

~~~
randallsquared
If only they would enable copy-on-select as a regular preference for Terminal,
I'd have no further need of SIMBL. :)

